# CORN COB  DRYING



## johncrane (Nov 10, 2006)

Do you have problems when drying out your corncobs
some of mine have dryed out with a bend in them. This is what l have come up with to keep them straight.you wrap the corn in paper and place it in a steel or 





poly pipe make it a tight fit and leave it in the sun to dry. Is there another way! what do you do to keep them straight.


----------



## cozee (Nov 10, 2006)

Yep, corncobs will definitely curl up on ya when drying them. I have used a dehaydrator with little but better results. The best way I have found is to take a drive to one of the nearby seed companies and grab a few handfuls out of the piles of thousands! Dried by mother naturee and usually as straight as an arrow.


That looks like a sweetcorn cob ya have there!


----------



## Skye (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool tip. Would soaking the paper in DNA pull moisture out of the cob?


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2006)

Skye l have been wraping the corn in paper towel and drying them on top of the fridge but it takes about 2 weeks for them to dry'the only corn l have use is from the super market which l eat first. now l use the pipe in the sun they come out straight as' lm also trying out another way l will post a photo of it.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 11, 2006)

You can get dried corn cobs at pet stores.  They sell it for Squirrel feeders. Walmart also has them.

Recently did a cigar pen with one and it was great.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 16, 2006)

Do they have Wally-World in Australia[?][][}]


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 16, 2006)

I cheat too...Wally World.[:I]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 19, 2006)

No mate!theres no wally world that l no of.


----------



## cozee (Nov 19, 2006)

Ya got mail!


----------

